# SE Qld: Moreton Bay - Working to a plan



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I went out today with Krustayshen (Greg), who is a tuna virgin, and Killer (Ron), who was also one year ago, but now has a tally of three (or four?). He is understandably addicted, just as I am when you hear that reel scream. And scream it does, often taking several hundred metres off your spool before you can pick up the rod and start hoping to get some line back.

No one, who has ever brought a tuna to a yak, has any doubts that they have been engaged in a major battle with one of the ocean's great powerhouses. They simply don't give up until they are almost floaters, by which time the hapless yak fisho in in serious need of water, food, and a pair of new arms. 

The plan was for Greg to lose his virginity, Ron to get one as well, and I had planned to get one too, for a friend willing to help me pimp a new yak.

Ron and Greg were ready in less than fifteen minutes, but I took my usual hour or so (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=66489). There were the plethora of rods and lures (for Justin Case, who always accompanies me). Then there were the first of many toilet stops, a maze of leashes to undo and attach to all the above, then brekky, then more toilet stops...................

By the time I launched they were 2 kms away, and radio comms confirmed no sightings and no hook-ups. A few minutes later Greg was attached to something heavyish, but not a tuna, as it took no line. Sadly, he lost that fish, but shortly afterwards the radio crackled with excitement of a serious hook-up by Greg, where he sure lost some string and got pulled around for a few minutes. Sadly that too self released, and he remained a virgin.

I caught up with them soon afterwards, went 100 metres past them and ZZZZZZZZZ. At first I called it for a spotty, but when the Z's turned into ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, I corrected the ID on the radio to tuna. It lit the afterburners. :shock: 

Yeeehaaaa.  The plan was working, but nowhere near in the yak.

He towed me here, he towed me there (offshore about 1.5 kms).....he bloody near towed me out of Moreton Bay. Towed me north, then a 180 degree turn and back towards Ron and Greg, then back out to sea. I saw 25 minutes go past, and still he had 100 metres of my line. Upping the drag to around thirteen kilograms gained some line, eventually, and it was time to lift the mirage drive and the rudder to avoid a very tight line rubbing against them (I always do this now once I get them close, as when they start the circles it is a real risk).

Well he did start the bloody circles, I was just about dizzy. I have no idea what the guys in a power boat about three hundred metres away must have thought when the saw me start spinning. He was very green still (over 35 minutes now), and spun the Adventure (40 kgs) plus 20 kgs of gear, my 96 kgs of pure 'muscle' with ease. Dizzy. I must have gone 360 degrees about fifteen times. It never ceases to amaze me how powerful these fish are.

To make matters worse Ron calls me at that moment and asks, "Have you got that fish in yet?" I could barely answer, my arms were aching, and the tuna was still two to three metres deep. This was not for want of effort. I had him on an 8 - 15 kg Bluewater Ugly Stick, which has a lot of grunt in the mid to lower section, with 50 lb braid and 60 lb FC leader.

Suddenly, he gave up the ghost and came up vertical (this is not uncommon if you put a lot of hurt on them). Perfect gaff shot and into yak. *Someone* please call 000. Above the ache was the satisfaction of a plan that worked, for a family that needed a lift right about this time.

Finally Ron and Greg came out for a looksee and a photo.

We fished on for hours, covering about 25 kms in total, for nada, although Ron did pike and then grinnered about it. At last he had discovered what was pecking his plastics to bits. We saw a few tuna bust-ups, again no hook-ups and paddled/peddled back to the cars.

Great day, great company, and a show extraordinaire after we landed, as tuna bust-ups, one after another, began happening right where we had landed, 20 - 40 metres from the shore. They were reachable with a slug, but we had all had enough, and there is no way I could have pulled another one in anyway.

So Greg was almost deflowered (next time mate), and Ron scored a pike and a grinner (next time mate). And, according to plan, somebody is picking up several dinners for a hungry tribe.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Nice one Trev! I'm jealous!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great effort Trev!

Jolly good report too. 8)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well done Trev. Don't you love it when a plan comes together!
The ol Tuna certainly do go hard eh


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

So someone will be testing their new super sharp knives out eh?

Well done Trev
Drink on the house in ACOI for you (as thanks for sharing with Mr Bursitis)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Great report and catch, keep them coming!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

If you pulled it in quicker, Trev, your arms wouldn't be so sore! :twisted:

Well done ol' mate... 

To Greg and Ron... always another trip, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Nice one Trevor. Where was this and what lure did the job?
Went out from Redland Bay yesterday, trolled to Peel and Goat, and chased a bust up off North Straddie that dissipated just as we caught up with it. No tuna, but plenty of other stuff - shark, snapper x a lot, grinner and pike of course, a barracuda, and a squid. Would have loved a tuna - I also retain my yak tuna cherry.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Trev, has summed it up, so i'll keep it short.

The old fart takes about an hour to set up, we wait an wait an he 's finely in the water , paddles past us & hooks up 50m from me :twisted: Assy bastard!!

All I got was a Pike & a Grinner for the day , but there's always next time , that's fishin.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

First of all big thanks to Ron and Trev for having me out for my first Tuna fishing experience.

I can not begin to explain how pleased I was to be the first to hook up after less than an hour on the water, from hero to zero in a few short minutes when the fish spat the hook.
Ron was nearly T- boned when the Tuna dragged my kayak straight too him.

Well done Trev for landing that Tuna, the time it took to land that fish was only surpassed by the time it takes you to set up, next time leave Justin Case at home.



kayakone said:


> covering about 25 kms in total,


3 of those kilometers you had a free tow by that Tuna and don't count.

Looking forward to the next trip.

Thanks again, Cheers Greg


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Unreal!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AdrianK said:


> Nice one Trevor. Where was this and what lure did the job?
> Went out from Redland Bay yesterday, trolled to Peel and Goat, and chased a bust up off North Straddie that dissipated just as we caught up with it. No tuna, but plenty of other stuff - shark, snapper x a lot, grinner and pike of course, a barracuda, and a squid. Would have loved a tuna - I also retain my yak tuna cherry.


That's the third tuna from there in two trips, plus a 96 cm spotty on a solo trip the week before. Come with us and we'll bust your cherry.

Might go Friday. PM sent on location and lures.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> I dunno Trev you keep telling us to use this heavy gear because you can get the fish on board in 10 minutes yet you are taking longer than the rest if us do with our supposedly hopeless light-medium spin sticks.
> 
> Pissweakoldbastard I reckon :lol: :lol: :twisted:


It's true LB.....I'm lacking strength and cardio fitness ATM. I've got fatter and less fit, simply from lack of paddling and fishing, and other exercise, due to black dogs biting my ankles since about January.

I _am_ having trouble lifting their heads and using the power section of those rods to stop the circles. The first one two weeks ago _was_ foul hooked, and I had no control of the head.

See how we go with numbers 3 and 4, cause I'll be out there heaps in the next two months.

The record was BTW eight minutes, this time last year, on 105 model, using said rods and 40 lb mono. The other four were 12 mins, 15 mins, and two around 20 mins.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Good on you Trev. Nice effort.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice Fish Kayakone - Congratulations.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Nice tuna Trev. The season has been pretty lean so far in the bay. I gave some of the last one i got to my brother in law, he was so excited. He ate it with friends and they were asking where to get it from. He was pretty chuffed to be able to say that it is a recreational only species and that you couldn't buy it. He was asking me when i'm going to get him another one. Absolutely loves them.


Went 10.7 kgs bled. Indie just picked it up. I'll be out there heaps Jon in the next few months....come along. It's 66 kms from home, but they can be fluky. We saw few yesterday till we got out, then 20 in 10 minutes in casting distance from the shore. Two weeks ago Ron and I saw 500 busting-up.

You tend to cover a big distance if you get the tides right. Do NOT ignore 30 to 60 metres from the shore. They are often in that close.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Trev,

Great size fish there mate - Well deserved.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

I liked yer story

Nice catch Trev


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Trev works on the Theory that you tow your own bait school around with you :lol: .

It seems to work for him.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > Trev works on the Theory that you tow your own bait school around with you :lol: .
> ...


Too true. Occasionally I get lucky though. I predict a long run of doughnuts.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Trev, unfortunate that the others missed out but Ron should have something to smile about.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

K1

What size (and brand) reel did you use? How many metres of line do you reckon it took on its longest run?

Great writeup btw.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Nice work Trev, unfortunate that the others missed out but Ron should have something to smile about.


Yeah, like a pike and a grinner. But he's great. He just laughed it off and said next time. I wish I could be that positive.....he has a great outlook,


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice fish Trev! That makes you feel alive 

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zonbie said:


> K1
> 
> What size (and brand) reel did you use? How many metres of line do you reckon it took on its longest run?
> 
> Great writeup btw.


Thanks Zonbie. Glad you enjoyed the tale.

I use mainly Daiwa Saltists - 5000 and 6500, with 30 to 50 lb braid and about 2-3 metres of 30 - 60 lb FC leader. The only exception is a Penn 850 SSM, loaded all the way with 40 lb Platypus Platinum mono. That reel has at least 300 metres on it, the Saltists 450 - 600 metres.

It's longest run was the second one of about 150 metres (afterburners), just as I cleared the other trolling line and got a hand to the rod. Despite being clean mouth hooked it regularly took 100 metres against very strong drag for over 25 minutes. A smaller reel may well have resulted in despooling.

Good luck in grabbing a few.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great writeup Trev, it's great to hear you're out there getting towed around by fish and regularly too! You should call your new pimped up yak the tuna chariot


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Trev.

I was just East of Brays the other week using a 4500 cheapie reel when I hooked something big. It just headed East, and I could not slow it no matter what I tried. I knew my drag was on the limit, and when it reached the approx 200 metre mark (I was beginning to see the colour of the spool spindle through the line that was left), I ever so gently touched the spinning spool, and the line instantly snapped right up at the knot on the hook. i don't now what it was. Maybe there was a nuclear submarine in the area, and I hooked the conning tower????

Anyway, I think I will pony up for a proper reel now, as I would like to join your club!

Well done on your conquest, and thanks again for the heads-up.

Steve.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

The honey in the honeypot is sweet.!
Great stuff Trev, the goods had to come.
Wayno


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Couple of threads where technique and gear is explained (Paulo is _the_ expert):

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=57306&p=596046

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65065


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

wayneedden said:


> The honey in the honeypot is sweet.!
> Great stuff Trev, the goods had to come.
> Wayno


Thanks Wayne.

It truly was sweet, but soon turned sour, happening so quickly, it caught me totally un-informed and off-guard. As I told you at the Straddie Offshore Challenge, something had to change. Thankfully, to you and others,_ it has started to change_.

So I've finally started getting out and forcing myself to do some paddling and fishing again, as well as other exercise. Combined with the drugs this has made a big difference to my outlook in a relatively short time, and after a few more trips and a much needed gain in fitness, but a fair way to go in much needed fitness and confidence, I will look back and wonder how close I came to throwing the towel in.

Fellas, if you are feeling depressed, *get medical help*. It is not a thing to be ashamed of: 1 in 4 males around my age and even much younger suffer depression (for me the first time ever), but it is NOT a failure on your part. Shit happens, and things can transpire to produce a downwards spiral, sometimes very sudden. Get help, starting with a GP. Most anti-depressive drugs are not addictive, and help the brain to produce extra dopomines, which can change the negative thoughts to positive ones.

Typically, work stressors, family/relationship problems, low self esteem, financial strains, can all contribute. Just make the call to the GP.

Exercise is also very important, as it also produces dopomines and other naturally produced 'feel good ' drugs such as epinephrine.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Old bastards rule,well sometimes they do :lol: 
Great fish Trev.I'm sure Greg and Ron will nail one soon as well.
Glad to see you're on the up and up,give that black dog a kick in the arse.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great pics trev, awesome fish, massive congrats


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the Tuna Trevor.
Glad the light is getting stronger through the blackness.
Paul


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, well done old fella.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice Tuna ,good to see you having a WIN
Cheers Greg


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done Trev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bastard!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Bastard!


Thanks mate. Watch this space for more of the same. :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard!
> ...


Trev, great to hear that excersise is helping well being. Also mate, I'm proud to be on your phone list when times are low. I'm guessing this place has driven many places of support. It's genuine too. But also comes from YOU being such a genuine bloke totally contributing to this community.

Real boats rock, bloke. But a good boat keeps floating. And you know all about that.

(But you're still a bastard!)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Great write-up Trev! Have to hit you up for a guided tour one day.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > dru said:
> ...


If you're going to call me bastard, I might just post a violin sonata. That'll fix you. Or, I could give you some surf lessons, and get thoroughly drunk on some of your 'special whiskeys'. 



MrX said:


> Great write-up Trev! Have to hit you up for a guided tour one day.


Paulo's your man Tom, for knowledge, but to date it has been a lean season (but it's not over yet...the fat lady sings in September, when they are much bigger (around 14 - 16 kgs).

You Sydney boys would love 'em (Paulo hosted Hoit to a session or two last year). They hit like a freight train (same as kings), you're in for 20 minutes to an hour, they stay fairly shallow (unlike kings), and they won't reef you (unlike kings).

Taste is subjective, but they aren't called 'steak of the sea' for no reason (the cooking is critical - or as sashimi). If you did decide to come as a group, I'm sure we could arrange kayaks and gear and accommodation, though maybe not quite 5 star (0.5 star at my place, but an endless choice of kayaks and gear). You are all most welcome.

Are those $70 flights from Sydney return still available? That's what I paid when I met you lads a couple of years ago (recovering from the melanoma op). All the best to Tom and the Sydney crew.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Great report and a cracking fish trev, well done mate!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Missed this until now Trev. Nice fish. You can imagine how fast I was spinning on the barracuda when I got mine, the wind was the only thing slowing down the circles 
Conditions look good off the beach.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Missed this until now Trev. Nice fish. You can imagine how fast I was spinning on the barracuda when I got mine, the wind was the only thing slowing down the circles
> Conditions look good off the beach.


How long was your fight Kerry? Size and weight? Geez they go hard.

How do they compare to kingies?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Missed this until now Trev. Nice fish. You can imagine how fast I was spinning on the barracuda when I got mine, the wind was the only thing slowing down the circles
> ...


Have you never caught a kingy Trev? :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Yes Nick, dozens, all at Brooms Head near Grafton, and possibly undersize from about thirty years ago till about seven or eight years ago. Averaging about 60 cm. They go hard, but so do tuna, much more so. The first one ever was, I thought, a tailor, guessing 6 lbs on the hook-up, until I saw it....it was 4 -5 lbs. All were caught on HB's out of a sea kayak.

The locals held them in low esteem, but we thought they were OK, my partner at the time being a chef. The locals were into the snapper.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I was going to start a new thread " Get a Trev into a kingy"


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> I was going to start a new thread "Get Trev into a kingy"


Save that for next summer Nick. If I haven't been totally banned by then, and am still alive, I am planning to see the Sydney crowd around Jan/Feb to try to catch a legal one. (Please note I have corrected your grammatical error at the start of the thread title (one space too many, plus an unnecessary 'a'). You are slipping lad, into spelling and grammatical errors. It's either the whiskey or age.

Next thing is loss of reading ability.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to start a new thread "Get Trev into a kingy"
> ...


I'll give you the space, but the "a" was intentional ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> I'll give you the space, but the "a" was intentional ;-)


Bullsh*t. Level?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Serious

You?
Level 3


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Missed this until now Trev. Nice fish. You can imagine how fast I was spinning on the barracuda when I got mine, the wind was the only thing slowing down the circles
> ...


Mine was just over the metre Trev.
They are a good clean fight, so apart from the white caps and being blown off shore at SWR, it was enjoyable (until the spins started).
Not sure how long it took but I was on 40lb so lifted him fairly quickly.

I landed a under size king the day before and be gave me more grief because he towed me into the breaking waves at the end of the breakwall, I had to put the rod in the holder and paddle him out. Kings are dirty and you can't give them any line, so more of a challenge but I think less enjoyable.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Forty pound gear is good gear for them I reckon, if you have the arm strength to lift and wind. Like to see you hooked up to a 1.5 m one (= 15 kg). Landed two of those, and they hurt big time. My arms and neck were sore for days.

I cannot begin to imagine how Grant got that 35 kg one to the yak last year. The man is superhuman.


----------

